# 2 Tabellen anhand eine Spalte zusammenführen?



## EOB (20. Apr 2007)

hi,

ich habe in meiner db 2 tabellen, beide haben eine identische spalte. ich möchte diese beiden tabellen, nennen wir sie _table1_ und _table2_ anhand dieser gleichen spalten zusammenführen...wie müsste ich das machen? mit nem join?

danke


----------



## FenchelT (20. Apr 2007)

Moin,

war zuerst geneigt, Dir einen Link zu posten  :wink: 


```
SELECT t1.feld, t1.schluesselfeld, t2.feld, t2.schhluesselfeld --naja, was Du halt benoetigst
FROM tabelle1 t1
INNER JOIN tabelle2 t2 ON t1.schluesselfeld = t2.schluesselfeld
```

Als Ergebnismenge bekommst Du alle Datensaetze, die in beiden Tabellen vorhanden sind.


Moechtest Du alle Daten aus Tabelle1 und die die auf jeden Fall und zusaetzlich aus Tabelle2 die Datensaetze, zu denen auch ein Eintrag mit gleichem Schluessel vorhanden ist, ersetze INNER durch LEFT OUTER


----------



## AlArenal (20. Apr 2007)

Warum wird das JDBC Forum eigentlich immer mehr zu einem SQL-Forum?


----------



## EOB (20. Apr 2007)

das funzt, aber er formatiert mir meine zahlen um, obwohl es alles nchars sind :O..woran liegt das?

danke _)


----------



## FenchelT (20. Apr 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das funzt, aber er formatiert mir meine zahlen um, obwohl es alles nchars sind :O..woran liegt das?
> 
> danke _)



Und das heisst genau was?
Wie sehen die Zahlen aus wenn Du sie ausgibst?
Wie sehen die Zahlen in der Datenbank aus?
Wie moechtest Du, dass die Zahlen aussehen?


----------



## EOB (20. Apr 2007)

ach ich seh grad....ich hatte die daten mittels dem enterprise manager importiert, aus ner xls datei. dabei sind die zahlenformate schon in die brüche gegangen (im wahrsten sinne des wortes :-D). hat sich also erledigt...

vielen dank


----------

